# my duck



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

my duck named mallard , boyfriend named him mallard even tho i think the names too original plus have no idea what type of duck he is. he is growing and not as yellow now and hes getting darker in the face.


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

more pics of mallard


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

That's a cute duck


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I can see two yellow spots on his back, if he has 4 (another 2 identical on the other side) its possibly he could be a she as my khaki campbell females are like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww hes cute


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

awwww cute duckling


----------

